# new sig p226 40 TACOPS question



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi guys, just got me a new sig p226 TACOPS 40 ,took it to the range,shoots well,love it. I'm also interested in getting a p226 dark elite 357 THREADED BARREL. My question is, can I interchange those 2 barrels ,drop-in the 357 threaded barrel to the p226 TACOPS and 40 barrel to p226 dark elite? Just wondering since one is threaded and one is regular, anyone done this before? Appreciate any input you can provide.


----------



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

I understand you can replace a 40 barrel with a drop in 357 barrel on a sig p226 /sig p229 , I'm just not clear/sure if a threaded barrel would fit /use`as a drop in barrel to replace a regular barrel and vice versa. Greatly appreciate anyone who can give their two cents regarding this matter.Thanks.


----------

